# Word of the Day: Proselytize



## debodun (Sep 24, 2020)

Proselytize (verb) - to attempt to convert someone from one religion, belief, or opinion to another. Jehovah's Witnesses are famous for their door-to-door proselytizing.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 24, 2020)

I do not like being proselytized by those peddling religion.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 24, 2020)

I grew up in an evangelical church but never felt comfortable engaging in proselytizing or with its emphasis in the denomination.


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 24, 2020)

Hubby's cousin was a good one to always proselytize.


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 24, 2020)

The sad part is his grand daughter would proselytize  about  herbal cures.
She passed way  at an young age beleiving herbs would  cure her.


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 24, 2020)

I don't know why it is when people proselytize to me or at me they make me feel about 5 years old


----------

